# new member and some of my rides



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats alil better lol, rides look good homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce to c ya on here bro, some sik ass rides


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man nothing like some of u guys on the site but hey u have to practice practice practice some day ill get the paint down


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 5 2010, 08:39 PM~16527787
> *thanks man nothing like some of u guys on the site but hey u have to practice practice practice some day ill get the paint down
> *


Hell yea bro thats wat ya gotta do to perfect it


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

welcome bro :biggrin: , :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

some really nice rides, keep pics c  oming homie!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Post a pic....Hit enter.

Post a pic....Hit enter.


Etc.....Etc.

Nice builds tho.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 5 2010, 09:20 PM~16527565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice rides you got there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 5 2010, 08:37 PM~16527753
> *NIce to c ya on here bro, some sik ass rides
> *


 :wow: X2!WELCOME TO LIL HOMIE! I REMEMBER THESE BUILDS FROM CACTUS CLASSIC!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

post up some more pics of ur body dropped semi please!! that is bad ass and i've been thinkin of doin one, so thanks for stealin my idea but more so.. beatin me 2 the punch!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i know you from ssm. you do some nice work. got some cool dios too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds...cool idea using wires to make the stepside look like it is throwin sparks


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys just try to be a good builder on spare time thanks again for the comments


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

semi is badass did it come with those wheels?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

no those wheels are off a jada fueling truck


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck those are some bad ass rides bro!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

some more im working on













































































hope u like


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey welcome.. Ive seen alot of your stuff over at SSM.. Good job coming over here. Much better model forum here then there. Builds are looking great..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 7 2010, 04:35 PM~16541590
> *some more im working on
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks i agree ssm is cool but this is more model stuff i like


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin builds.Welcome to Lay It Low.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Some BADDASS builds dogg!!! Love that winter Dio...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Great looking builds homie!!! Keep it up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 6 2010, 10:48 AM~16531377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really love this model and pic! I mean look at that dropped beast!


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

awesome builds man, welcome to LiL


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the positive feedback more to come :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
nice work pimpin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin nice builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

GREAT LOOKN BUILDS BRO  :wow: I SPECIALY LIKE THAT BLACK RIG :0 THAT SHIT IS SICK :cheesy: KEEP UP THE GREAT WERK HOMIE


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great work Man... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

badass shit!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

your kits are sick bro...what did u use for a frame for the 4runner... keep up the good work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 6 2010, 11:48 AM~16531377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad ass


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

real cool up in hear..
roll call, hydrohype.. real cool with the back drop scenery and such!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for all the feedback guys i try my best the frame for 4runner is a yota right hand drive truck frame lines up great


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 12 2010, 11:12 PM~16599325
> *thanks for all the feedback guys i try my best the frame for 4runner is a yota right hand drive truck frame lines up great
> *



man i got to get my hands on of those 4 runners


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

pegassis hobby in montclair ca has the 4 runners and pathfinders and yota truck :happysad:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

a another one im redoing


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks, real good hoss


----------



## shotmaker (Jul 17, 2009)

keep on truckin. lookin for your next post


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks :wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 5 2010, 08:20 PM~16527565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Q-VO MR. 26" WHEELS, MILLER DRAFT DRINKER :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some crazy builds in this topic!!! :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

where u get these wheels?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 20 2010, 12:21 PM~16670983
> *where u get these wheels?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: X2! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

a dub city phillips 66 fuel truck picked it up at grand national roaster show about 3 years ago in pomona ca


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Veryyyyyyyyyyyyy nice showrooms. I liked all vehicles. 


Ford SuperChargers


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 6 2010, 01:48 PM~16531377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that semi at


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

got semi at peggasis hobbies in montclair ca


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 24 2010, 10:26 PM~16715591
> *got semi at peggasis hobbies in montclair ca
> *


is it a diecast ...or plastic


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 21 2010, 11:13 AM~16677227
> *Veryyyyyyyyyyyyy nice showrooms. I liked all vehicles.
> Ford SuperChargers
> *


X 2!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

it said die cast but 95 percent is plastic hood is matel only if i recall


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

rig is supposy die cast but the ony metal is hood bs


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

working on a 70 k5 blazer building like my own that im building for real


























my blazer at the so cal ///ra show in riverside


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

AH shit lol. thats gonna look sik bro :biggrin:. 1:1 looks good too :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 5 2010, 11:37 PM~16810532
> *AH shit lol. thats gonna look sik bro  :biggrin:. 1:1 looks good too  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!
I'm going to have one of those in the worx aswell hopefully in the next year of so.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

well getting past the nerviousness about cutting doors :drama:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Doors look clean cut bro, your getting better


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man just going to try to work on frame i cut the top of doors and panels any advise in just put sheet for door panels and make flay or cut stock one to fit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 6 2010, 10:31 AM~16813361
> *thanks man just going to try to work on frame i cut the top of doors and panels any advise in just put sheet for door panels and make flay or cut stock one to fit
> *


Either way will work bro, u can cut the stock ones to fit then use sheet to cap them off. Depends on wat kinda look u want


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 5 2010, 08:47 PM~16810063
> *working on a 70 k5 blazer building like my own that im building for real
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sweet mo


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man im working on a ranger now i need to finish one before i start another i thought about taking it to the doors but i dont know its bodied drop now ill sent pic tommorow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 6 2010, 12:47 AM~16810063
> *working on a 70 k5 blazer building like my own that im building for real
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 6 2010, 08:16 PM~16816638
> *thanks man im working on a ranger now i need to finish one before i start another i thought about taking it to the doors but i dont know its bodied drop now ill sent pic tommorow
> *


A 1:1 or a model???? :biggrin: hno: hno: lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

my ranger im working on now me and and another club member ross is doing like a build off betwwen us he is to the door im not i just want to be clean
























working on bed floor

























any comment welcome


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ranger looks good so far keep the progress comin.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro!! Whats up with that Ford Cabover in the background??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that blazer is badass and nice 1:1


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean start on the ford bro :0


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the feed back that cab over is for a flatbed truck to put a model on it for the next show i go to


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

some more that is on my bench that need to finish








































yep that a V8 vortec motor






















dels/018.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!!! Talk about alot of projects. Nice work on all of them. All of them look sick. I like that cougar and the 4 door blazer


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks darkside im trying my best


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Evrythings looking good bro, where those rims come from on the blazer??


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

import racer dub yeah i know i know die crap but hey those have some of the best wheels


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 17 2010, 09:41 AM~17220643
> *import racer dub yeah i know i know die crap but hey those have some of the best wheels
> *


Hey its all good bro, jus suks the 1/20 scales are about the only thing they fit under :uh:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

yep


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: awesome builds bro'...welcome to LIL. Im sorta new here myself...
keep up da good work bro'...laterz


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thnks man


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 13 2010, 04:51 PM~17182358
> *some more that is on my bench that need to finish
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: ...nice builds man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

here are more on work bench 70 charger








yep 20x12 in rear deep dish u can go swimming in
















update on ranger 427 blower and new wheels
















finishing up cabover show car hauler








































testors for stepside


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

All looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man im trying


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

builds are looking good.. keep up the good work...

charger is gunna look sick


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good man! Lots of projects going on :biggrin: Maybe I'll see them in San Diego soon


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

gong to try if not route 66 and victorville for sure already got that week of turkey day off


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> update on ranger 427 blower and new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

WOOOW u got some rare kits and the are lookin flllllyyyyy, i would love to find a pathfinder like that u got any more??


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys rims got a hobbie store in motclair ca and also the pathfinder its an import from japan and cost 30 bones kit there to ill find name of wheel company or wes may help me out haha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like those rims on that Charger... 
And the Ranger is looking sick....


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks darkside trying my best man learning as i go with help from wes and all u guys


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for all the info


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

stock floor body drop


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

LOoking good Mike :cheesy:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks wes


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey bro, nice builds! Keep up the good work.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

you got some nice builds. if you dont mind sharing, where do you get your wheels from?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> > update on ranger 427 blower and new wheels
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 08:27 PM~17636611
> *you got some nice builds.  if you dont mind sharing, where do you get your wheels from?
> *


most of the ones i see are aoshima, Pegasus, and a few form diecasts.. What wheel exactly where ya wondering about..


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

correct  :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

shop im going to start back on


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jun 6 2010, 06:20 PM~17711124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick shop bro


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jun 6 2010, 06:20 PM~17711124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA IM BUILDING THE SAME ESCALADE


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

some more im working on challenger is done for wife's birthday present

























im working on 09 charger paint done need to work on clear coat but practice make u perfect  doors lambo's um not they make me cummit suiside 


































any comments welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool stuff in here as always that ranger looks badass with the blown 427


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on everything bro, sick shop too


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 9 2010, 12:12 PM~17738496
> *NIce work on everything bro, sick shop too
> *


x2


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys working on more tommorow on my furlow fri


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

wheres that freshly painted blazer at mike?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' yo wheel game bro!!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

blazer is new one im finishing up


























other ones i've finished a while back









































































air baggs in rear


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looking good bro


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks i need to drop of some more for u to paint


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jul 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17960905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BLAZER! :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

this is my 70 monte carlow im almost done with comments welcome


































hope u like it


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jul 6 2010, 07:45 AM~17971656
> *this is my 70 monte carlow im almost done with comments welcome
> 
> 
> ...


i love it! now go get some biger rims  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where you get them rims?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

a 69 camero kit


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

finished blazer hopefully finish monte this weekend


































































comments welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

my 1:1 painter lee soon to be in streettrucks mag and yes those are 24 inch intros layd out frame almost body very close 25 series tires 24x8 cut the hoop down and 24x10 in rear


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:0


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bad ass 1:1 for sure!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thnks man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

finally finished some
















71 cuda

























comments welcome


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looking good bro, cant wait to c them n person


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that blazer looks badass i like how its got a raked stance


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

want to find another @ more one up in the sky and the other cut top off and lay door


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jul 10 2010, 04:49 PM~18012670
> *my 1:1 painter lee  soon to be in streettrucks mag and yes those are 24 inch intros layd out frame almost body very close 25 series tires 24x8 cut the hoop down and 24x10 in rear
> 
> 
> ...


this looks badass mo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

shop im working on a little


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Aug 7 2010, 10:41 PM~18255199
> *shop im working on a little
> *




















trying to remake little shop of horors customers truck


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

going to take a load to LA haha








was able to make a super single rear tires low pros and lowered lowboy trailer and lowered rig also 


































comments welcome


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Aug 8 2010, 07:16 PM~18259829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet rig


----------



## d[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some bad ass ride in here, ima have to keep an eye on this thread for sure


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys dropped u got some sick shit i always checked your forum out


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

monte carlow im working on layd out


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a monte similar sitting on my bench, and i was thinking about making a lowrider, coz i havent made one before, but im seeing more and more layed on big rims, and your 1 topped it off,


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man im trying


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice rides up in here bro.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks slamm so do u man just tring my best want to get into painting with air brush but hey laqure is working


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

trying to remake little shop of horors customers truck











I BELIVE THE NEW REVELL 58 IMPALA HAS THOSE SAME RIMS??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got alot of nice builds and killer ideas bro... 
That LSOH truck is bad ass...


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah it is saw it at the sema show last year got my tickets to go this year can't wait


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

some of my finished builds old and new
















bd kenworth
































layn bumper








































thanks wes for the paint on cuda
































esclade dash and flame wheel








thanks for the paint again wes

















































NEWS ONE stock floor bd blazer on a 20 22 combo

















comments welcome


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

You got alotta nice builds bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man it helps to be a custom truck/car crazy person


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SWEET BUILDS MO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :0 :0 SWEET COLLECTION!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice bro all looking sick, no problem on the paint man :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

trying my best with a little hepl from wes trying to get that M.C.B.A clean style


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Aug 30 2010, 08:10 PM~18446010
> *trying my best with a little hepl from wes trying to get that M.C.B.A clean style
> *


your getting there bro, jus keep on building


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks wes working on 70 charger now may have u paont it if not gonna have some work for u at route 66 to take home haha


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Sep 2 2010, 07:57 PM~18474519
> *Thanks wes working on 70 charger now may have u paont it if not gonna have some work for u at route 66 to take home haha
> *


no problem bro, i could use some more wrk  :cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn bro the new builds are sick.. i like that semi and trailer. what kit is those


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 AM~18478061
> *damn bro the new builds are sick.. i like that semi and trailer. what kit is those
> *


I believe those are diecasts bro, i kno the black one is a jada semi


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah rig diecasy but going to find kenworth one this weekend and hopefully get it done take wheels off of white one and put on plastic one and body drop it on super singles in the back  :uh: :banghead: :x: :run:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome collection bro'...i really like how u got ur model car shop set up. looks really good...an dat 71' Cuda is off da hook. really nice work...
dat 1:1 of urs is bad ass...i like how u set up everything inside da bed. u got ur gas door next to ur step notch...very nice. keep up all da good work bro'...laterz.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man im trying


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

finished kenworth rig and some im working on

























55 nomad with twisted vista wheels


























ford f150 stock floor body drop working on backhalf of the frame


















layn bumper to bumper :cheesy: :biggrin: 

92 courgar layd out


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome work bro'...u got all ur builds goin good. dem wheels on da nomad really set it off...clean body drop on ur f-150. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man here r some final pics of kenworth

















who needs s bed in sleeper when u can have a wall with a stereo in it hahaha  :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

good stuff in here Mo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man u have bad ass stuf also


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Sep 12 2010, 01:02 PM~18547644
> *thanks man u have bad ass stuf also
> *


NICE RIG. MO!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man first one ive built


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 12 2010, 07:46 AM~18545971
> *good stuff in here Mo.... :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

getting ready for route 66 show in so cal









66 nova on trailer









69 charger body on trailer

















comment welcome :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

pic of my stuff st route 66 show and got to say thanks to wes anthony both mikes sdrodder aka young model kit killer and all the M.C.B.A family that hung out thanks man and down to scale also thanks


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

New pics hopefully tommorow working on ranger and s10


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

about 75 percent finished on 34 sudan


























comment welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

HERE SOME MORE PIC IVE BEEN WORKING ON TODAY

37 SEDAN


































RANGER IN PRIMER NEED SOME MORE WORK


























S10 95 PERCENT DONE










































COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn bro im diggin this. That ranger is sweet and that s10 is sick as hell. Clean work bro Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

lookin good mike, paint is getting better  :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys trying to get some new stuff done for victorville show man cant wait for that 4 hr drive one way down there and back in one day oh wel all worth it


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

got sonoma done and almost done on sedan post will be soon


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

done with sonoma and some pics of charger


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

66 nova 

[IM









































comment welcome


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Oct 15 2010, 03:40 PM~18821552
> *66 nova
> 
> [IM
> ...



looks like im not the only one building a nova  










some inspriation!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Oct 15 2010, 04:40 PM~18821552
> *66 nova
> 
> [IM
> ...


RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys hopefully nova in paint on sun

37 sedan 95 percent done


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man you got some bitchin builds going bro. Love that 37. That nova is sick as hell too bro. Keep at it.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

65 chevelle im working on for victorville show hopefully

























interior almost done with a BAD skull flames steering wheel


























comments welcome


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

somr nice stuff going on in here.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

gt paint done now for assemble it and going to sema next week hell yeah


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DOPE :thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man heading for vegas tommorow for sema will be posting pics of show


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

here are mine that i took to victorville show on sun

70 cuda

















75 blazer









my diorama rides that r dragging down the freeway next to the cops









modify diecast 2nd place 
























dels/dgfgbsgb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

comment welcome


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

COngrats on the win bro, u get in contact wit rusty bout the truck?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

I call is wife and told her she was going to text him to let him know well c


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Nov 23 2010, 08:37 AM~19141531
> *here are mine that i took to victorville show on sun
> 
> 70 cuda
> ...


do you have more pictures ? maybe bigger? of the show and close ups of your builds...thanks..


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jul 4 2010, 09:40 PM~17960905
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get that kit?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

When I get home Tommorow or sun I'll look t box and c why company made it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice builds! esp love that blazer & cuda


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks dig I'm trying going to Peggisis to c wes aka frame dragger and get some new stuff to get my building better


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

finished kenworth body drop with hot rod red interior 

























And working in layed out international scout something different on 24s billets


























comments welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good.....Keep um coming.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man working on finishing scout real soon and start on finishing blazer


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

getting scout finished and 1/20th scale blazer finished up



























































comments welcome


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking bad bro! That Blazer is WET looking


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

dam homie you have some nice builds and kits i wish i had lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that blazer


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man framedragger we'd did the paint I did suspension and interior and motor I'm trying practice make u better


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Working on a 62 Buick pics soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Any updates :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Some I'm working on


Dragging on road


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Stuff I'm working on


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

All done


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Working on a 49 merc 1 of 2 kits im working on










Wired motor


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

DRAGGIN ASS THATS COOL AS HELL.. NICE START ON THEM PROJECTS TOO.. I LIKE THE 49..


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i started out lowriding doing model cars when I was 13 or 14 and now i'm 30 and for some reason I have lost all interest. i still dig them though. i tried a few years back to build a 62 bubbletop hopper but lost interest very quickly


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

rides looking good homie DONT STOP BUILDING!! :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Comments welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Getting ready for the grand national show this weekend getting merc done :uh:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

All done now going to work on another one


























:biggrin:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks cobra


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't wait for the gnrs this weekend


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Doing some more work on nomad interior almost done










































Comment welcome


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

comment? good stuff... real good stuff...


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Almost done on nomad


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:biggrin:
:wave: what up mo! this merc looks mean as hell...


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man trying to look like the merc off the old movie cobra i gonna build one in paint shop now and may do one layn full body


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

The way it should look


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Merc came out sick man.... Doin some nice work in here


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank darkside I'm trying man my name is mike and I hang out with we'd at the shows u build nice stuff also man good stuff


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

57 bel air working on


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 24 2011, 01:29 AM~19946763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

im just starting to build one of those 1/20 scale gmc sonoma's i really like the way yours is turning out?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thnks man I'm going to look. For another one and do some shaving on it amd try to do a frame for it had to shave slowdown oil pan to get stock hood to clear I'm not one for cowl hoods that's just me be thanks for comment


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

if i go back a few pages will i be able to see your buildup of it?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

That one a few pages back is 1/24 scale this one is a 1/20 scale but going for a customer of little shop of horror customer truck


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Aug 29 2010, 03:37 PM~18435644
> *some of my finished builds old and new
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome, well.. all your builds are awesome actually. I got a Pete I wanna build soon and was wondering where you got these rims & tires from


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

It's from a die cast and I also had some tires from other model kits and one set were a little wide so I stretched them on. I'm going to build a mother one but a cabover and lay it out but now working on a 66 impalia


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Builds coming alone nice. Rig looks great.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks al


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 4 2011, 05:12 AM~20012927
> *Builds coming alone nice. Rig looks great.
> *


x 2 real shit..


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks my plan is to be in paint today and tommorow


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Got my titian pretty much finished fir the modify diecast class at citrus nationials next sat in riverside ca










No cutting top of wheels they fit perfect 24s front 26s rear bonspeed wheels with a Line x bed also


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Bonseed sweep wheels


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet 66 bro.... that Titan looks sick too... i need to pick up one of them too


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Almost done


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

All done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 16 2011, 03:18 PM~20106915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 great looking car..


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man started working on a layd out 2 door explorer on a 22 fromt 24x12 rear let see how that goes


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im lovin that Explorer already! Nice work and the Impala came out sick


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love that 66 & that Explorer is gonna be badass


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks guys impala pretty much ready for citrus show on sat and well c on 49 merc and exploder lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
this is cool. i like it! :cheesy:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank trying something different flat paint


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Working on 60 chevy truck first time doing bags on a model and finishing a 62 Buick both layd out










Shaved firewall 










Narrowed rear end also 









Mocked up


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Redoing 75 chevy truck theses wheels










Or these comments welcome


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 13 2011, 08:33 PM~20333657
> *Redoing 75 chevy truck theses wheels
> 
> 
> ...


nice work i want this truck and the 60 lolgood job


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Working on tubs


































Comments welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Rollin Chasis 


























Truck in paint now


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 13 2011, 09:33 PM~20333657
> *Redoing 75 chevy truck theses wheels
> 
> 
> ...


This is amazing... is this a resin kit?...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 AM~20414436
> *Rollin Chasis
> 
> 
> ...


Rolling Chassis is NICE... what's it going on? The Pickup?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 25 2011, 09:02 AM~20414548
> *This is amazing... is this a resin kit?...
> *


Thats the 84 GMC kit.... kinda hard to find and their pricey too....


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah frame going under 60 chevy redoing 75 truck kit and not a resin kit found it at a model show thanks for commenta


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Oops wtf sorry I meant


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck lookin good bro


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

A little update on exploder lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Blazer looking good.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man u going on sun


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Some clear on it today


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Hell yeah finally made to shoot for nnl socal hopefully I make it in mag


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

A few from nnl show socal


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

65 got Workin on










Deep dish in rear


















Root beer color with flake something different


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i never wouldve thought to do that to those wheels.. i got the same set, what dish did you use?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

The same company wheel but took the lip of the raceline style wheels ans just but it on rear of lip of wheels


----------

